# Camera Systems Help



## Ratt1976 (Jan 31, 2013)

I am trying to find a camera system for an offshore drilling application. The cameras must be ATEX zone 2 rated. I have found a company Industrial Video & Control (IVC) that are priced pretty good but don't know anything about them. Any information would be helpful.

Thanks


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

http://www.detronics.com/utcfs/Templates/Pages/Template-53/0,8062,pageId%3D12419%26siteId%3D462,00.html


----------

